# NFL Quarterback Tom Brady Crashes Audi S8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady reportedly was involved in an accident today in an Audi S8 this morning in the Back Bay area of Boston. Details are still not entirely defined but the accident involved another car and the downing of a traffic light. Brady reportedly refused treatment at the scene.

For years Brady has had a close association to Audi, hosting events and working with the Audi-backed charity Best Buddies run by Anthony Shriver. The car, seen in photos with New Jersey license plates, was on loan from Audi of America according to Jalopnik.










Read more after several links below. Thanks Doug for the tip.

* Full Story - Boston Herald *

* Full Story - Jalopnik *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found another report about the incident on TheBlemish.com and, according to preliminary investigation, Tom Brady was not at fault and had the green light.

* Full Story *


----------

